

High performance real-time search, indexes store in Redis for Rails application - huacnlee
https://github.com/huacnlee/redis-search
Features&#60;p&#62;Real-time search
High performance
Segment words search and prefix match search
Support ActiveRecord and Mongoid
Sort results by one field
Homophone search, pinyin search
Conditions support
======
Argorak
By the way, picky does something similar and has a redis backend as well:

    
    
        http://florianhanke.com/picky/details.html
    

The website also explains the difference to full-text-indexers like SOLR and
elasticsearch.

------
alexpopescu
I could see such solutions used in cases where:

1\. you are already using Redis for some other part of the application

2\. you don't want yet to have Lucene/Solr/ElasticSearch

3\. you don't need to support too advanced searches

On the other hand while building such a library could be a good learning
exercise, I think that before using it in an application you should look for
other already existing libraries and try to collaborate with the original
authors.

\--

All things NoSQL: <http://nosql.mypopescu.com>

------
ldng
Two questions pop in my mind. How does it compare to Solr ? What's wrong with
Solr ?

~~~
jerryji
After skimming the doc (in Chinese), here're my two answers, Sir:

* It offers way fewer functionalities than does Solr

* There is nothing wrong with Solr, just that someone wants to try something new that fits his/her needs

